# Exhausted by this.



## name. (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi. I'm going to tell my story because I think everyone just wants to be heard.I was 14 when it all started, I was working at Tim Hortons. I'm naturally a person who is never at ease so maybe the stress got to me I don't know but I started getting diarrhea frequently. I went out a lot back then and it interfered of course. Mostly, It made going to school hard. I "skipped" so much because I just wouldn't be able to make it through the classes. My mom knew what was going on but my teachers and class mates didn't and I acted like I didn't care about skipping to avoid telling anyone what was going on. My teachers thought I didn't care about school and labeled me one of the bad kids. I started going to the doctors then getting almost not help from her except taking fiber pills and cutting out junk food. That didn't help. Ended up getting an x-ray for IBD and such and a bunch of blood test and stool samples telling me nothing. When I was 15 I got top marks in my school for a lot of subjects and I wouldn't get awards because the teachers believed I "didn't put as much effort in as other kids", when they had no idea what I was going through and how hard I really did try. 16, 17, got a job again but it was at night time and I called in sick only on diarrhea days and just toughed out the pain from constipation and just random pains. Overall going through school and work with this problem I obviously had some major embarassing days, where you try and hide your problems and go home asap so you have the comfort and anonymity of your washroom, and the later is especially important when you are in high school and because guys and some girls don't acknowledge that girls poop too. I had this one week where I had pains so bad I had a fever and couldn't sleep or lay down and I still don't know what that was all about because I didn't go to emergency. I am now turning 19 and it's been 4 and a half years that I've been dealing with what I assume is IBS. I am having another x-ray in a week. I have been to the doctors so many times, A gastro specialist who told me my bowels were packed to the top and gave me laxatives leaving me on them and not telling me when I could get off. I don't take them anymore because they started to bother me as well. I went to the naturopath and was told I'm allergic to almost everything and had half a year with a strict diet which didn't help so I eat everything again. I've tried laxatives of all sorts, metamucil, peptobismal and things like it. I also get really bad heart burn and thought I had an ulcer which I didn't. In the morning if i don't sleep well or enough i get horrible sour stomach. Lately, I've been getting upper abdominal pains so bad I can't even sit up and then they go away but they make me nauseous and have made me vomit. I've got to the point where I am ashamed to say have actually wished they find something even if it's bad that has a cure so I don't have to have my life revolved around the washroom. With all these digestion problems I've also developed a sun sensitivity, have joint pains, low blood count and blood pressure and iron making me dizzy and have no energy. I thought I had lupis but apparently i don't. Luckily I have an amazing boyfriend who has been with me for three years and listens to me and still sympathizes and doesn't try and fix me just listens and takes me home when I need to even if he misses out and shows no sign of resentment. My family doesn't care anymore unless there is some horrible sign like a fever. But recently I had a fever and vomited and they didn't care too much. People say reading this forum is comforting but I found it the opposite because every story reminds me of how much this sucks and how no one can understand what you are going through unless they have it. No social life, all my dreams dwindling, I have a new job and am finding it hard to get there everyday. I have big dreams for my life and the fact that after almost 5 years I'm still having this much of a problem with mainly digestion along with total lack of energy mentally and physically is draining any hope I did have. I don't know what I want out of this forum but it feels good to vent.


----------



## AnxietyPrincess (Jul 20, 2011)

name. said:


> Hi. I'm going to tell my story because I think everyone just wants to be heard.I was 14 when it all started, I was working at Tim Hortons. I'm naturally a person who is never at ease so maybe the stress got to me I don't know but I started getting diarrhea frequently. I went out a lot back then and it interfered of course. Mostly, It made going to school hard. I "skipped" so much because I just wouldn't be able to make it through the classes. My mom knew what was going on but my teachers and class mates didn't and I acted like I didn't care about skipping to avoid telling anyone what was going on. My teachers thought I didn't care about school and labeled me one of the bad kids. I started going to the doctors then getting almost not help from her except taking fiber pills and cutting out junk food. That didn't help. Ended up getting an x-ray for IBD and such and a bunch of blood test and stool samples telling me nothing. When I was 15 I got top marks in my school for a lot of subjects and I wouldn't get awards because the teachers believed I "didn't put as much effort in as other kids", when they had no idea what I was going through and how hard I really did try. 16, 17, got a job again but it was at night time and I called in sick only on diarrhea days and just toughed out the pain from constipation and just random pains. Overall going through school and work with this problem I obviously had some major embarassing days, where you try and hide your problems and go home asap so you have the comfort and anonymity of your washroom, and the later is especially important when you are in high school and because guys and some girls don't acknowledge that girls poop too. I had this one week where I had pains so bad I had a fever and couldn't sleep or lay down and I still don't know what that was all about because I didn't go to emergency. I am now turning 19 and it's been 4 and a half years that I've been dealing with what I assume is IBS. I am having another x-ray in a week. I have been to the doctors so many times, A gastro specialist who told me my bowels were packed to the top and gave me laxatives leaving me on them and not telling me when I could get off. I don't take them anymore because they started to bother me as well. I went to the naturopath and was told I'm allergic to almost everything and had half a year with a strict diet which didn't help so I eat everything again. I've tried laxatives of all sorts, metamucil, peptobismal and things like it. I also get really bad heart burn and thought I had an ulcer which I didn't. In the morning if i don't sleep well or enough i get horrible sour stomach. Lately, I've been getting upper abdominal pains so bad I can't even sit up and then they go away but they make me nauseous and have made me vomit. I've got to the point where I am ashamed to say have actually wished they find something even if it's bad that has a cure so I don't have to have my life revolved around the washroom. With all these digestion problems I've also developed a sun sensitivity, have joint pains, low blood count and blood pressure and iron making me dizzy and have no energy. I thought I had lupis but apparently i don't. Luckily I have an amazing boyfriend who has been with me for three years and listens to me and still sympathizes and doesn't try and fix me just listens and takes me home when I need to even if he misses out and shows no sign of resentment. My family doesn't care anymore unless there is some horrible sign like a fever. But recently I had a fever and vomited and they didn't care too much. People say reading this forum is comforting but I found it the opposite because every story reminds me of how much this sucks and how no one can understand what you are going through unless they have it. No social life, all my dreams dwindling, I have a new job and am finding it hard to get there everyday. I have big dreams for my life and the fact that after almost 5 years I'm still having this much of a problem with mainly digestion along with total lack of energy mentally and physically is draining any hope I did have. I don't know what I want out of this forum but it feels good to vent.


I know how you feel.. My dad doesn't believe that I have IBS, but my mother does. They both don't see how much I struggle in school day to day and neither did my one teacher. I can never eat like everyone else does and I'm embarrassed to go to the bathroom. My boyfriend has been amazing. He was there for me before we were even going out. He took me after all of those problems and he's still with me through this. He is amazing.


----------

